

How Tapprs nabbed the crook - desaiguddu
http://tapprs.com/2012/how-tapprs-nabbed-crook/
Very interesting story of Starup in India which works on Camera Accessories rental ..
======
bosky101
Great story of how rental startups should handle & prepare for fraud.

